# Law Enforcement Close Quarters Battle Instructor - Mansfield/Newton, MA - Sept 26th - 30th, 2022



## J Turner (5 mo ago)

*BLUE TIER TACTICAL - LAW ENFORCEMENT CLOSE QUARTERS BATTLE INSTRUCTOR*

*Course Description:*

Our LECQB Instructor Course delves into the various elements of room clearing and close quarters combat as it relates to Law Enforcement operations. Students will leave the class with a foundation of knowledge of the various methods for both Tactical Patrol and LEO Special Operations Teams. Students will be capable of executing and teaching the methods that best apply to them and their agency/team.


*Core Components:*


Core concepts and models (deliberate, dynamic, hybrids)
Weapon handling and shooting in solo, dual, and team techniques
Fundamentals of room entry (angles, rooms, doors)
Shield Deployment
Personnel Handling
Low light tactics in context of room clearing
Teaching methods for CQB in Law Enforcement

*Course duration:* 5 Days 


*Cost:* $700

Payable by credit card, check, or money order on the day of the course, or by department PO. If an invoice and/or W-9 are needed, please feel free to ask. 

*Prerequisites: *

Basic level of experience operating the AR/Patrol rifle platform. Officers should be capable of loading, unloading, clearing basic malfunctions and shooting their given platform out to 50 yards. 

Officers MUST demonstrate the ability to safely function in close proximity to other Officers while manipulating a firearm. Students who demonstrate they are unable to follow fundamental firearm handling safety rules, will be remove from the course. 


*Required Equipment:*


AR-15/M4 Patrol Rifle based system - NOTE: Weapon should be zeroed before start of class
Sling
Weapon mounted light
3 magazines minimum
Handgun - preferably duty sidearm
2 magazines minimum
Weapon mounted light optional
Eye and ear protection
Appropriate support gear for all systems:
Holster for handgun
Magazine pouches for both pistol magazines and rifle magazines
Plate carriers, helmets, and web gear are optional
While Tactical Casualty Care equipment will be onsite during all training, Officers are strongly encouraged to bring a med kit/IFAK with a tourniquet.
500 rounds of rifle ammo
100 rounds of pistol ammo
100 Rounds marking cartridges with appropriate rifle conversion bolt OR Simunition handgun. (See below)

NOTE: This course utilizes marking cartridges against stationary (non role player) targets during the final day of the course. For this component, students may utilize either a Simunition/UTM bolt conversion or they may utilize a Simunition/UTM handgun with the appropriate marking ammunition. If a student or agency is unable to procure either of the above, both a bolt conversion and the needed ammo can be rented for an additional $50. This is payable either at the start of the course or through department/agency purchase order.

*Upcoming Dates:*

September 26th - 30th, 2022
- Day 1 and 2 - Mansfield, MA
- Day 3, 4, and 5 - Newton, MA



*TO REGISTER, EMAIL: [email protected]*


----------

